# After lots of tinkering,TiVo 4K working great.



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

So I’ve only had Tivo 4K for about a week and after using lots of helpful tips from these forums a have this box working very nice. Special shout out to ptcfast2 and his post about accessing tivo 4K hidden A/V menus- extremely helpful.Another acknowledgement to cyergrimes for his tip on how to remove Tivo recommended row. 

I mainly use this device for only Kodi, plex and Tv Zion apk. So far pretty happy with it.I would still like to see a TiVo update it so you don’t have to go through all this BS to make this box functional.


----------

